# Blackberry brag/mel



## WalkingWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Reading the various threads has motivated me to sample a batch I started in Jan of this year. SG=1.000 and has been for some time now. Crystal clear and dry. The beer elements are what you taste initially with a tart fruit that comes in. A bit of sugar improved the profile considerably. This is very young as it is supposed to age a minimum of 18 months for full development. Not bad IMO for an early attempt. Now I will "attempt" to attach a pic of said sample.


----------



## robie (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds and looks delicious. Let us know how it turns out after the 18 months.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 14, 2011)

can you post a recipie? This sounds like a delicous thing.. More details?


----------



## WalkingWolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys -- I think this will turn out nice. Different, from a wine drinkers perspective, but enjoyable all the same. This recipe and process is from another forum. Mods/Admins, if this is inapproiate please delete this post. 

http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtopic=9515

enjoy


----------



## WalkingWolf (May 19, 2012)

We bottled a couple bottles last night for a little get-together we will be having this evening. We drew a few samples as well. While I did add a bit of sugar on the initial sampling I did not add any sweetener this time. I do not have the proper vocabulary to describe the taste. The first taste has a bit of lite coffee without the bitterness (maybe lite prune flavor ?). Tannins are lite -- I enjoyed the taste and I do not like the heavy tannins of the dark reds. You can taste both the fruit as well as the grain influences. Has a nice after taste that lingers as well. Almost like you would have eaten an all-grain bread. A full-flavored wine. The "tart-fruit" taste has mellowed considerably and I think will nearly disappear with time. I am impressed with how this has bulk aged and really could not see it when I sampled it last August. My FIL, who prefers reds, tried it and was impressed. Neither of us have ever had wine with a profile such as this. This ingredient combination was highly regarded by the original makers and I concur -- a bit of work but worth the efforts.


----------



## Fordguy (May 19, 2012)

Wow, that looks and sounds wonderful.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 19, 2012)

Bottled last night to use tonight??? hmmmmm may not be as good tonight. Bottle Shock blows  Sounds like you left some in carboy? You may wanna put some of that in a serving carafe or non corked bottle for tonight...


----------



## WalkingWolf (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello all -- It's been a while (LIFE happens). Wanted to give an update on this experiment.

Went back and read the initial post then the update. Was interesting to note the grain was primary young with the grain moving back over time. The grain now resides mildly in the aftertaste. I lack a proper, working, vintner's vocabulary so bare with me. The best I can describe is a prune flavor. Not in a bad way but a prune flavor all the same. Works with the grain that follows up. Tannins are evident but not heavy. Dry but not overly. To me, this wine asks to be paired with food to enjoy it. I'm thinking possibly prosciutto with a med. cheddar -- not that I have any idea what should be paired -- I just feel the salty, earthiness of this combination would mix well.

The prune-like flavor was already evident back in 5/'12 and has become the prominent flavor. "Tart-fruit" described earlier is completely absent now.

I'm satisfied with how this turned out. Looking forward to sharing with the wine-drinkers in my circles and see what type of response(s) it will provoke. As stated before, it was a bit of work but wouldn't hesitate to recommend to someone that enjoys the process.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like you made something you like, congrats! Have you considered entering it into next years MCI competition to get some professional feedback?


----------



## WalkingWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

seth8530 said:


> Sounds like you made something you like, congrats! Have you considered entering it into next years MCI competition to get some professional feedback?


 

I think it would be fun. May give it a try.


----------

